# D Saaz Pale Ale Feedback



## bconnery (2/11/07)

Thinking an pale ale type for a pack of D Saaz that is calling to me from the freezer. 
Those who have used this hop, any thoughts? Any feedback in general?
I've got various other grains but I was thinking the description of the hop sounded good for a paler pale ale. 
I've gone for all late additions for the D Saaz...

Mash at 68/69. 
S05 yeast. 

Recipe: D Saaz Ter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 9.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.9 % 
200.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
200.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
20.00 gm Horizon [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU 
30.00 gm D Saaz [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
30.00 gm D Saaz [4.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
30.00 gm D Saaz [4.50 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops -


----------



## joecast (2/11/07)

love the aroma of that hop. looks good.


----------



## Stuster (2/11/07)

The recipe looks good. D Saaz (now Riwaka) works well in a pale ale. Be ready for some strong aromas and flavour. :super:


----------



## jimmyjack (2/11/07)

Thinking of putting somthing similar down tomorrow. Cant decide to go Cream Ale or CAP.

4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 68.97 % 
1.50 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 25.86 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.17 % 
30.00 gm Saaz D [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz D [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz D [5.00 %] (1 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
22.00 L Rain water Water 

DCL Yeast #S-189 Yeast-Lager or US56

Cheers, JJ


----------



## oldbugman (2/11/07)

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.9 4.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
5.6 0.25 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
5.6  0.25 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 16.7 60 min.
20.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 8.5 30 min.
20.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 4.4 15 min.
20.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 2.8 5 min.
10.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 0.0 0 min.




I put this down and am drinking it now

Also dry hopped it with a few grams in the keg.


----------



## DJR (2/11/07)

Tastes like mandarins, but it's nice  60g of late and 30g of dry hop will definitely give you a big hit of d saaz flavour


----------



## bconnery (2/11/07)

DJR said:


> Tastes like mandarins, but it's nice  60g of late and 30g of dry hop will definitely give you a big hit of d saaz flavour


That's all good then. I like mandarins


----------



## Jye (2/11/07)

I wouldn't use Horizon for bittering since I havnt found it to be a very clean bittering hop and may distract from the D saaz. 

And is the mash temp a bit high or is that normal for your system?


----------



## bconnery (2/11/07)

Jye said:


> I wouldn't use Horizon for bittering since I havnt found it to be a very clean bittering hop and may distract from the D saaz.
> 
> And is the mash temp a bit high or is that normal for your system?



I've tended to mash that high for anything I want body in. Where do you normally mash your PAs Jye? 
If not bittering in this any ideas on where can the Horizon go? I've got a small amount I got in exchange and I'd like it to go somewhere...
How 'unclean' are we talking here, really enough to throw off what sounds like a pretty strong flavoured hop?
I think I also have some Simcoe left in the goody bag that I could use too...


----------



## Jye (2/11/07)

bconnery said:


> I've tended to mash that high for anything I want body in. Where do you normally mash your PAs Jye?
> If not bittering in this any ideas on where can the Horizon go? I've got a small amount I got in exchange and I'd like it to go somewhere...
> How 'unclean' are we talking here, really enough to throw off what sounds like a pretty strong flavoured hop?
> I think I also have some Simcoe left in the goody bag that I could use too...



I pretty much mash everything at 65-66, but our thermometers could be calibrated differently so if that temp works for you stick with it. With this mash temp I always get 75% attenuation with US05.

I would go with simcoe. The last time I used Horizon was in a dry stout for bittering and it stuck out :blink: so that should give you an idea of how unclean it is.


----------

